# Alpina Startimer Pilot Heritage Chronograph



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)

Just saw these at Uhrenlounge.de - Damn these look awesome. After some digging I found out that these are powered by a LaJoux-Perret mono pusher chrono movement.

https://www.uhrenlounge.de/kollekti...ph-1x34139y2x34227y3x95250g1?scrollPos=p20544


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

Got to spend some one on one time with them yesterday. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)

Looks great!!!


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)

Educate me please. Is this a new model or from a few years back? I can't seem to find any information about them online.


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)

BRN said:


> Educate me please. Is this a new model or from a few years back? I can't seem to find any information about them online.


It's a new model presented at this years Baselworld. Expect some reviews on the watch sites in the coming weeks/months.
It is already available at https://www.uhrenlounge.de/kollekti...ph-1x34139y2x34227y3x95250g1?scrollPos=p20544


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)

twintop said:


> It's a new model presented at this years Baselworld. Expect some reviews on the watch sites in the coming weeks/months.
> It is already available at https://www.uhrenlounge.de/kollekti...ph-1x34139y2x34227y3x95250g1?scrollPos=p20544


Thank you for the reply. This model looks sharp!

I promised myself that I will not buy another chronograph but this Alpina looks lovely. I will have to take a serious look once more information is available.


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)

twintop said:


> Expect some reviews on the watch sites in the coming weeks/months.


Just like you predicted, here's an article from Watchtime. https://watchtime.me/news/article/1300/alpina-startimer-heritage-pilot-is-a-blast-from-the-past

The watches are now stocked at the Alpina website as well. https://alpinawatches.com/watches/startimer-pilot-heritage-chronograph-ref-al-727lns4h6/


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

Truly amazing watches to photograph.

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)

These sure are stunning!!!
I'm going for the GMT first as I don't have a GMT in the collection yet, but I'm sure this one is going to end up in my collection as well


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)

I am also torn between this and the GMT! The intriguing element of this Chronograph is the movement and the fact that it is a mono-pusher. I have tried to find more information about LaJoux-Perret, particularly how reliable their movements are, to no avail. Are LaJoux-Perret movements regarded as being of higher quality over ETAs and Sellitas?


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)

BRN said:


> I am also torn between this and the GMT! The intriguing element of this Chronograph is the movement and the fact that it is a mono-pusher. I have tried to find more information about LaJoux-Perret, particularly how reliable their movements are, to no avail. Are LaJoux-Perret movements regarded as being of higher quality over ETAs and Sellitas?


LaJoux-Perret is now owned by Citizen, just like Alpina. So you could argue these are in-house movements.
From what I know LaJoux-Perret designs and manufactures movements and components for third parties.
These third parties include Baume&Mercier, Franck Muller, Panerai, Jaquet Droz, Eberhard&Co, Corum, Hublot,...
This doesn't mean these companies use their movements, they could just use specially produced components or modules for ETA base movements.
I think LaJoux-Perret is more exclusive than your standard ETA movement, but have no idea if these are of better quality. 
I would think they have different grades like ETA has??
This is just a guess of mine, but the GMT is a base movement with an added module for the GMT function. This module could well be made by LaJoux-Perret?


----------



## sedna90377 (Sep 12, 2019)

BRN said:


> The watches are now stocked at the Alpina website as well. [link omitted]


Alpina website is showing them on sale (50% off at $1,395)
However, it doesn't seem like you can purchase from their website.


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

sedna90377 said:


> Alpina website is showing them on sale (50% off at $1,395)
> However, it doesn't seem like you can purchase from their website.


I Check that site daily. The second that add to the cart button shows up, I'm on it like white on rice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)

MstrDabbles said:


> I Check that site daily. The second that add to the cart button shows up, I'm on it like white on rice.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Then prepare to wait for eternity. They don't ship to the US.



sedna90377 said:


> Alpina website is showing them on sale (50% off at $1,395)
> However, it doesn't seem like you can purchase from their website.


Exactly, not unless you're located in AUSTRALIA, BELGIUM, FRANCE, SWITZERLAND, GERMANY, ITALY, LUXEMBOURG, NETHERLANDS, MEXICO AND NEW ZEALAND as stated on their website.

I wouldn't worry. I'm sure we'll be able to find this at a comparable price from an AD as soon as it's released.


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

https://www.itsabouttime.ca/product/alpina-al-727lnn4h6/ 
That price is in canadian.
Final price comes to $1669 USD.
I'm seriously considering it.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sedna90377 (Sep 12, 2019)

for US Alpina fans, do you have AD you prefer to deal with?
I live in Atlanta and surprisingly there is no Alpina AD here.


----------



## DrGonzo (Aug 29, 2014)

I can find a case diameter and lug to lug - 40 x 42. Anyone know the thickness? That's a pretty sweet looking watch.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)

twintop said:


> LaJoux-Perret is now owned by Citizen, just like Alpina. So you could argue these are in-house movements.
> From what I know LaJoux-Perret designs and manufactures movements and components for third parties.
> These third parties include Baume&Mercier, Franck Muller, Panerai, Jaquet Droz, Eberhard&Co, Corum, Hublot,...
> This doesn't mean these companies use their movements, they could just use specially produced components or modules for ETA base movements.
> ...


Thank you for taking some of the guesswork away from LaJoux-Perret. I'm a relative newcomer to the hobby and admittedly, I'm still trying to find my way around the many watch brands and movement manufacturers.


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)

sedna90377 said:


> for US Alpina fans, do you have AD you prefer to deal with?
> I live in Atlanta and surprisingly there is no Alpina AD here.


I'm lucky to live very close to New York City where there's a few Alpina ADs clustered together. Regardless, I went with Gnomon, also an AD, in Singapore for my first Alpina because their price was unbeatable.

Surprisingly, Macy's is also an Alpina AD so you may have some luck trying them on there. They also run Friends and Family sales at least twice a year for a good discount off MSRP.


----------



## sedna90377 (Sep 12, 2019)

BRN said:


> I'm lucky to live very close to New York City where there's a few Alpina ADs clustered together. Regardless, I went with Gnomon, also an AD, in Singapore for my first Alpina because their price was unbeatable.
> 
> Surprisingly, Macy's is also an Alpina AD so you may have some luck trying them on there. They also run Friends and Family sales at least twice a year for a good discount off MSRP.


Macy's website shows some Alpinas for sale.
But I've never seen Alpina watches at their store.


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)

sedna90377 said:


> Macy's website shows some Alpinas for sale.
> But I've never seen Alpina watches at their store.


Must be a select few then. I've seen Alpinas stocked at the downtown Brooklyn Macy's. But that doesn't help you, sorry.


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)

Here's another review

https://wornandwound.com/first-look...-pilot-heritage-chronograph/#gallery-collapse


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)

Wonder what the lug width is.


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)

BRN said:


> Wonder what the lug width is.


The GMT has a 23mm lug width, since the Chrono has the same case dimensions I would think the lug width to be the same.


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)

twintop said:


> The GMT has a 23mm lug width, since the Chrono has the same case dimensions I would think the lug width to be the same.


Yeah, you're probably right. The 23mm lug width is the one negative aspect of the GMT. I was hoping that the Chrono would have a more common width since I love to change up straps often and 23mm straps are difficult to find.


----------



## sedna90377 (Sep 12, 2019)

sedna90377 said:


> Alpina website is showing them on sale (50% off at $1,395)
> However, it doesn't seem like you can purchase from their website.


it was too good to last. 
sale is over.
I'm thinking maybe the "sale" was a typo or mistake.
Why would Alpina offer such a huge discount on a brand new release?


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)

https://monochrome-watches.com/alpi...-98129037&mc_cid=6cb65ec6c7&mc_eid=8563df67b1


----------



## Oodles_of_Hami (May 31, 2019)

wow do I like these. I see they have a silver dial. Would really love to see a white dial with black subdials. I feel like there are a lot of silver dials but few white dials out there in comparison


----------



## ChronoTraveler (Oct 28, 2014)

I got the blue version. Some pictures here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/new-watch-alert-alpina-heritage-monopusher-chronograph-5113511.html


----------



## Subvet642 (Sep 27, 2019)

I just got one of these, the blue with red accents and this thing is prettier in person than it is in pictures. I don't have a timegrapher but after synching with NIST and checking it 24 hours later I found that it was at only +2spd. That makes it the best in my collection; inching out mt Hamilton Khaki Field Automatic by a second. The chrono action is crisp and damned near impossible to mess-up. It was a really quick trip from "Oh, that's _nice_" to "I want it" to "I'll be paying this off for a while". Now, I just gotta tell the wife. :think:


----------



## KRJoye (May 7, 2018)

Just purchased the silver dial version from an Ebay dealer. They had about 20 of the silver & solid blue versions (refurbs) available for under $800. My silver dial version came Saturday beautiful watch, looks and functions flawlessly, fully warranted w/card manual orig box etc. Strap/clasp looked brand new too. Glad I waited, just need a nice 23mm rally 3-4 holed deployment strap now. Any suggestions welcome.


----------

